# Glen Helen labor day bully show



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Just wanted to post the info. There is gonna b a bully show labor day weekend at glen Helen park in San bernandino, ca. For more info check out ibcdogs.com All bull breeds welcomed. This includes real apbts, bullies, American bull dogs, am staffs etc.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

I might have to check it out. me and my pup went to our first show a few weeks back in south gate. he got 3rd place in the 9-12 category


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

Oh r u talking about the bully league show? I was there too...I don't own bullies but it 's really the only shows around my area so I attend the shows and have met some good people thru them. Hope to see u there. This show is def. A lot more variety of dogs. Bullies, apbts, all type of bull dogs etc.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah i was there. I only saw a few game dogs there. 1 real nice black puppy about 6 months old. I actually may not make it now. my puppy had an accident and got a deep slash by his eye yesterday. he is at the vet right now getting stitches. cost 300 dollars.


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

ws6 beat said:


> yeah i was there. I only saw a few game dogs there. 1 real nice black puppy about 6 months old. I actually may not make it now. my puppy had an accident and got a deep slash by his eye yesterday. he is at the vet right now getting stitches. cost 300 dollars.


was is it this one. i thought i was the only one with a gamebred dog there. i took him just for fun.actually my buddy wants me to weigh pull with him so we put him on the track.


----------



## ws6 beat (Feb 26, 2010)

thats him. i liked that pup


----------



## gameAPBT (Aug 4, 2010)

ws6 beat said:


> yeah i was there. I only saw a few game dogs there. 1 real nice black puppy about 6 months old. I actually may not make it now. my puppy had an accident and got a deep slash by his eye yesterday. he is at the vet right now getting stitches. cost 300 dollars.


Ahh that sucks to hear man...well I hope he gets better soon. Glen Helen is still a few weeks away so u might still make it. Good luck.


----------

